
Volvo and Autoliv aim to sell self-driving cars with Nvidia AI tech by 2021 - janober
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/26/volvo-and-autoliv-aim-to-sell-self-driving-cars-with-nvidia-ai-tech-by-2021
======
elorant
If there's one car manufacturer I'd blindly trust with my safety that's Volvo.
Their cars might not be the most reliable, or the most exciting, or the most
luxurious, or the most innovative, but when it comes to safety they're the
point of reference.

~~~
dnh44
Is that still the case since the GM buyout? I've not really been into cars for
like the last decade so don't really know.

~~~
italophil
Volvo was owned by Ford. GM owned Saab.

------
dimman
Lets not also forget that Volvo has been field testing a lot of the sub
systems needed for this for several years with things like: Lane departure
warnings, BLIS, Auto break, adaptive speed cruising (that follows the vehicle
in front of it) to mention a few.

------
mongol
Strange. Volvo previously partnered with Uber for this cause. Cold feet?

[https://www.media.volvocars.com/global/en-
gb/media/pressrele...](https://www.media.volvocars.com/global/en-
gb/media/pressreleases/194795/volvo-cars-and-uber-join-forces-to-develop-
autonomous-driving-cars)

~~~
oskarer
Autoliv is very different from Uber. They are specialized in car safety
systems and have a long history of cooperation with many car brands.

------
pawadu
I feel this will be much safer than anything Uber or Amazon or Alphabet can
put together...

~~~
amelius
Uber I can understand. But Amazon and Alphabet have bigger names to protect.

Also, how much AI knowledge does NVidia actually have? They are big in
computing hardware, not sure about AI.

~~~
pawadu
Volvo does this for living. It's their main product.

For Amazon and Alphabet this is just about reaching a new market before the
other guy. Things will be rushed, and they will move fast and break more
things. I don't want to ride the car that was created by first-to-market.

~~~
amelius
But how do you envision that Alphabet is going to leverage being "first-to-
market" in this case?

I'm expecting that people in general are more concerned about other aspects of
their cars, than the self-driving aspect (as long as it's there), just like
people don't care much about what kind of GPS is built-in for a certain car
brand. So I'm not sure that Alphabet would try to rush things.

------
xbmcuser
Do webpages from techcrunch load correctly for anyone on Android. I have had
problems for a long time thinking they would fix it but they never did.

~~~
pawadu
Nope, its the hipster webdev dilemma ("everyone I know only use Safari on ipad
pro").

------
rsync
I notice that it's 2017 and volvo has exactly zero electric cars ?

Sure, they have the same old three-years-in-the-future concept cars that will
never be produced ... but no actual fully electric car.

So very sad and lame.

------
arrty88
Will self driving cars need to be outfitted with SSD arrays as well? Will
mechanics / shops be swapping out HDDs as they fail or do I have to go to the
genius bar for that?

